# Atleast you're not afraid of Cotton balls!!!



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

or peaches :haha






way to feel better about yourself

i think anytime i'm scared to socialize i'm going to think about these fears and just laugh about it.. eventually we will all be recovered?:stu
lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

But I'm afraid of clowns.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

LALoner said:


> But I'm afraid of clowns.


well they're creepy...
but peaches and cotton balls aren't


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm afraid of balloons.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Ha, actually a lot of people are afraid of balloons.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

inb4 thread of everyone saying something obscure that they're afraid of.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

kiirby said:


> inb4 thread of everyone saying something obscure that they're afraid of.


:?yeah this was just veered the opposite way lol

good idea for a thread though


----------



## down in a hole (Feb 13, 2011)

Roaches! Roaches are scary.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Porcelain dolls are scary!! They watch your every move with their glass eyes!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang! :no


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

LALoner said:


> But I'm afraid of clowns.


*Boo!*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Our phobia of socialising etc isn't really that bad compared to what some people are affaid of lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Georgina 22 said:


> Our phobia of socialising etc isn't really that bad compared to what some people are affaid of lol


except social phobias prevent people actually moving on with their lives whilst a fear of a fruit doesn't.

I saw a show about some woman who was petrified of fish and they took her through this whole exposure therapy and other weird and wonderful things and by the end (prob a month or two later) she was happily swimming with them!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ospi said:


> except social phobias prevent people actually moving on with their lives whilst a fear of a fruit doesn't.
> 
> I saw a show about some woman who was petrified of fish and they took her through this whole exposure therapy and other weird and wonderful things and by the end (prob a month or two later) she was happily swimming with them!


People bite. Fish generally don't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

thekloWN said:


> People bite. Fish generally don't.


lol I don't understand how that has anything to do with anything. Was simply an example of a similar situation to what the OP posted.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Clowns creep me out a bit also those big dolls they have for kids...I always feel they are looking at me and planning something evil. (Chucky!!! )


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I love all of those things! lol

Has anyone seen 'My Strange Addiction'? Some of the stuff there is even more bizarre. I mean, I understand why someone might be afraid of any random object because of a bad situation or experience involving it... but how do you start an addiction of eating laundry detergent?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I mean, I understand why someone might be afraid of any random object because of a bad situation or experience involving it... but how do you start an addiction of eating laundry detergent?


I can't say I haven't thought about it. That **** smells like heaven. I'd marry it if I could.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ospi said:


> lol I don't understand how that has anything to do with anything. Was simply an example of a similar situation to what the OP posted.


Well, I was basically agreeing with you.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

What if someone who has SA also is afraid of peaches and reads this? lmao
"FML......."


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beware the killer cotton balls and killer peaches, they're deadly.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

my point was dodged :duck

--
im not afraid anymore of the dark, dolls, clowns or spiders, i've had reptile as pets... 
when i was a kid i was terrified of those but now

i think my fear of being around people is my only ridiculous fear:door


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate squeezing cotton balls, it's like nails on a chalkboard for me.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i thought of one

SKUNKS! they're A-holes


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

angus said:


> i'm afraid of balloons.


me too:afr they're just so big and round, bouncy and see through ready to bust at any moment...


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

As someone said though, you can avoid cotton balls and peaches and live a normal life. You can't avoid people and live a normal life.


----------

